# Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 - Wo installiert ? Steam?



## Icuk73 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

hab seit gestern MW2.

Weiß jemand wo das installiert ist?
Die Icons sind auf dem Desktop.
Nur auf LW c finde ich kein Verzeichnis. Auch bei den Programmen im Startmenü ist nichts zu finden.

Beim Start hab ich auch immer wieder Probs. Erst muß Steam geöffnet werden. 
Gestern bei der Installation wurde auch erst mal total viel runtergeladen (ich glaub es waren fast 11 GB???) Was soll das?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Dezember 2011)

Programme/Steam/Steamapps/common.........dort solltest du dann deine spiele finden


----------



## Icuk73 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Shadow-Man,

danke für den Tipp. (bin ein Spiele-Neuling).

Blöd ist immer, dass man erst Steam starten muß. Wenn ich das nicht mache, hängt er sich immer a bissl auf.

Was sollte das eigentlich nach der Installation, dass er da soviel Zeug runtergeladen hat? Ich konnte nicht mit der Installierten Software (von DVD) spielen. Erst mußte der Download (Mehrspieler-Teil) runtergeladen werden. Und bei rund 12 GB dauerte das schon ein paar Stunden.

Wie installiert ihr eigentlich euren PC?

Nur Betriebssystem auf Laufwerk C und die Spiele auf einem gesonderten LW? oder alles auf C?

Setzt jemand von Euch eine SSD ein?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2011)

Bei Steam isses so, dass Du immer zuerst Steam starten musst zum Spielen. Steam ist nämlich gleichzeitig auch eine Art Kopierschutz. Vorteil: du brauchst dann zum Spielen keine DVD mehr, und du kannst auch ohne DVD an jedem PC mit InNternetanschluss zur Not das SPiel einfach runterladen, Du musst dich nur mit DEINEM Account dort per Steam einloggen. Wenn auf diesem PC dann das SPiel eh schon installiert wurde, auch wenn es für einen anderen Account ist, kannst Du es trotzdem nutzen und musst es auf dem PC nicht neu installieren.. 

Die updates: evlt. wurde bei Dir nicht korrekt von DVD installiert, und daher hat Steam dann das ganze Spiel runtergeladen? ^^  Denn die Updates bei MW2 sind zwar nicht klein, aber 11GB wäre doch arg viel. So oder so: wenn einmal alle Updates usw. runtergeladen sind, dann kannst Du auch einfach den Ordner Steam/Steamapps/common/steamapps kopieren, wenn Du mal den PC neu installierst, und dann nach der windows Neuinstallation einfach Steam neu installieren und den kopierten Ordner in den neuen Steam-Ordner reinkopieren, dann brauchst Du die Spiele nicht wieder neu zu installieren.

ich persönlich hab die Spiele nicht auf C:, denn so muss ich die Ordner nicht extra noch sichern, wenn ich mal windows neu installiere. AUf C: hab ich nur windows und kleinere Tools, und einiges an "eigenen Dateien", bei denen ein Verlust (zb auch wegen Virus) zu verschmerzen wäre.

ne SSD haben hier einige User, ich selber überlege es mir, aber ich schwanke echt, ob es mir das wert ist... an sich wird ja lediglich das Arbeiten unter windows angenehmer, weil Kleinigkeiten sich schneller öffnen - und dafür is ne SSD dann halt schon echt teuer. Vor allem wenn es eine große sein muss, auf die man auch SPiele installieren will. Dort laden dann viele Spiele zwar deutlich schneller, aber auch da: 180€ für 120GB, nur weil ich beim Spielstand-Laden ungeduldig bin? UNd bei 120Gb würde neben Windows eh nur ein kleiner Teil meiner Games draufpassen (allein die Steam-Games brauchen bei mir > 200GB) .... SSD? hmm... ich weiß nicht....


----------



## Icuk73 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Vielen dank.

Ich hab heut nochmal mein altes Image draufgespielt und MW2 nochmal installiert. Bei der Installation wurde mir kein Fehler angezeigt. --> Gleiches Problem.

Hier mal ein Bildschirm-Hardcopy:


Komischerweise ist der Multiplayer relativ schnell geladen worden. Aber der Singleplayer dauert schon lang. Schau mal auf die Größe!!! Kopfschüttel.
Für was hab ich das Spiel überhaupt installiert?

Kannst du mir das sagen?

Gruß
THomas


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2011)

Also, Du bist mit Deinem Account, der mit dem Spiel verbunden ist, angemeldet, legst die DVD ein und gehst auf installieren, und trotzdem will er runterladen? Kann es sein, dass Du zB eine englische Version des Spiels hast, aber Steam auf deutsch eingestellt ist oder so?

Oder hast Du eine Kopie des Ordners mit dem schonmal runtergeladenen Spiel? Dann geh aus Steam raus, kopier den Ordner in den Steamordner (also in "steamapps" rein), dann melde dich bei Steam an, geht auf Bibliothek und dann Rechtsklick auf MW2 Singleplayer, Eigenschaften => such dort mal "Spieledaten überprüfen" oder so ähnlich, das gleiche ggf. auch beim Multiplayer.

Es kann aber auch sein, dass in der Tat ein sehr großes Update nötig ist - ich kann mich da nicht mehr erinnern, wie das damals war - das Spiel ist ja jetzt auch schon ca 2 Jahre draußen.


----------



## Icuk73 (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab schon eine deutsche Version. Habs die Tage bei Amazon gekauft.

es dauert halt stunden.

Bin grad dabei meinen PC neu installieren (Basis sauberes Image - Kurz nach Rechnerkauf).
Ich werds jetzt auch so machen, dass ich nur Windows und die Anwendungen (office und Lotus usw) auf C) und die Spiele auf D.

Dann gehen auch die Sicherungen schneller.

Gruß
Thoams


----------

